# lennox elite furnace leaking water



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

How old is this furnace. If it's an older one you might want to inspect the black drip leg assembly that the pvc exhaust pipe connects to. The seams tend to leak. There is a replacement kit to repair this with.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post the model and serial #.


----------



## outboardhuy (Dec 22, 2008)

hi the furnace is about 11 years old it looks like it leaking were the blower motor go's in to the housing, would that be a common place for a leak i cheked the elbow and it seemed good.

thanks again


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably a G26. I have a few where the foam gasket where the ventor attaches slowly leaks when they get old. Usually seals itself with mineral. Check the small black drain hose to the condensate trap. You should remove and flush that hose with hot water and clean the barbed fitting it attaches to yearly. Model # required. Post a pic of it also for more help.


----------



## outboardhuy (Dec 22, 2008)

hi the model is g2603-50-3, and serial 5897h01717. what you just described sounds like it could be my problem. i will try and flush it, what did you say about the mineral?

thanks dan


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They sometimes seal themselves with water mineral. If it is not leaking too bad I would leave it alone. Get the unit serviced properly by a Lennox tech. Flame sensor and the face of the burner it sits in front of should be cleaned or you will get low flame signal lockout. Hard to get that sensor out w/o breaking the porcelain if you don't know how.


----------



## outboardhuy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi thanks for the help i cleaned out that hose and it stopped leaking.

thanks and merry christmas


----------



## wd45gto (Jun 11, 2011)

just had same problem and it was the black hose blocked. thank you


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------



## Deanef (Sep 24, 2011)

*water in furnace*



yuri said:


> Glad to help.


 Hi, I seem to have something similar, but not quite sure. The middle of the furnace inside the front panel, there is a box screwed on with insulation panels on the inside and what appears to be blower. This is where the clean air intake comes in the top. That compartment is full of water at least a couple inches deep. Last year I had the furnace guy come out and dry everything out and replaced the silver round bladder with holes. He had thought the only way water could get in that way was through the outside intake. I've checked it and it is very unlikely. Furnace worked great all last winter. We attempted to use it again yesterday and that box is again full of water! I'm drying it out as we speak. Do you have any suggestions to why this maybe happening Thanks Dean


----------

